# Integra Nerve Wrap



## faithvo (Apr 28, 2009)

*Nerve Wrap Repair*

Hello Coders!!

Is anyone familiar with use of a collagen nerve wrap for nerve repair?  The surgeons have been given information to use CPT 64910 for use of nerve wrap/tube for repair, however, the dr actually repaired the nerve by suturing it and used the nerve wrap as reinforcement.  In this particular case the nerve repaired was a common sensory nerve of the hand and so we feel 64834 should be the proper code in this case.  

Would anyone agree???

Thank you!


----------

